# Columbia deadline



## sophiedog (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know if Columbia's Dec. 1 means postmarked Dec. 1 or actually needs to be there Dec. 1? I checked on the website but didn't see it, will check on some of their other pages but maybe someone has called about it. Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 14, 2008)

Every school I've applied to is postmark...I called to make sure.

I didn't apply to Columbia, so I would call them.


----------



## sophiedog (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I'll have to sneak away from work to call them sometime. Try email first..I work 8:15am to 6pm lately, no lunch break so by the time I'm out their office is closed!Thanks Jayimess.


----------



## Melanie (Nov 15, 2008)

Columbia is postmark, NYU is received-by. I think it says it on the downloadable packet.


----------



## sophiedog (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh great, thanks Melanie! I'll go check out the downloadable info.


----------



## xavier039 (Nov 16, 2008)

Columbia is postmarked from what I read.


----------

